# Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

*Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Ich habe hier einen Laptop einer Bekannten, einen Acer E1-570G. Der hat einen Core i3 mit 1,8GHz, 8GB RAM und Windows 8.1 als OS. Er lief früher normal, ist aber laut der Bekannten immer langsamer geworden. Und er ist echt EXTREM langsam, und ich habe keine Erklärung dafür.... 


Wenn man zB einen Rechtsklick auf das Windows-Symbol macht, dauert es mind. 30 Sekunden, bis das Kontextmenü aufpoppt. Wählt man dort den Taskmanager, dauert es eine Minute, bis der Taskmanager erscheint und eine weitere Minute, bis man ihn nutzen kann und alle Reiter anklickbar sind. Ruft man den Explorer auf, dauert es auch mindestens 30 Sekunden, bis sich was tut. Öffnet man einen Ordner, dann ebenfalls. Oder die Systemsteuerung, die öffnet auch erst nach 30-60 Sekunden. Innerhalb der Systemsteuerung aber ist alles schnell (klassische Ansicht). 

Zudem verbindet der Laptop sich nicht mehr mit dem Netzwerk. Als ich per Netzwerkeinstellungen die Option startete, dass er sich mit einem Netzwerk verbinden sollte, dann "Verbindung zum Internet herstellen" anklickte, startete das Menü, aber es tat sich nichts mehr - über 5 Stunden lang! Nach einem Neustart war das Fenster immer noch da, es lässt sich auch nicht schließen. Als ich neue WLAN-Treiber installieren wollte, dauerte es auch 20-30 Minuten, dann kam das vermutlich letzte Fenster, in dem Stand "wird vermutlich einige SEKUNDEN dauern" - nach 2h war es immer noch da. Hier könnte es natürlich sein, dass es am ebenfalls immer noch aktiven "mit dem Internet"-Fenster lag.

ABER: es ist laut Taskmanager alles ok - KEIN "reagiert nicht" oder so, die CPU ist grad mal bei 5% Auslastung, und zwar durchgehend. Also zB ich starte den Explorer, der lädt gefühlt "ewig", scheint beinah nicht mehr zu reagieren, aber CPU-Last bleibt unter 10%. RAM ist auch massenhaft frei. *Der Mauszeiger hakt aber NICHT*, es ist also nicht so, dass der Laptop "Freezes" hat.


Auch die Datenraten der HDD sind im Betrieb irrsinnig gering: das Kopieren von Dateien dauert EXTREM lange, da gibt es meist Datenraten unter 1MB/s. Ein HDD-Test per HD-Tune ergab aber keine Fehler, der Speedtest ist "mäßig", aber normal für eine Notebook-HDD mit werten zwischen 35 und 90 MB/s. Ich wollte 1,6Gb an Dokumenten auf einem USB-Stick sichern, nach 3 Stunden (!) stand im Kontextfenster immer noch eine vermutete Restdauer von 23 Stunden! Die Festplatte habe ich ausgebaut und an meinen PC angeschlossen: die 1,6Gb waren nach 5 Minuten rüberkopiert, alles problemlos.


Was zur Hölle kann da los sein? ^^   Ein Virenscan der HDD an meinem PC ist auch ohne Funde abgelaufen.


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Energiespar-Optionen mal gecheckt? CPU auf minimalster Leistung? Gerät mal aufgemacht und Staub entfernt? 

Wie alt ist die Kiste überhaupt?


----------



## equief (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Ist die Platte bei dir am PC auch so lahm, wenn du auf sie zugreifst ? Eventuell ist das 8.1 einfach nur dermaßen zugemüllt das du es per format c: einfach erlösen solltest...


----------



## Evandure (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Probier doch mal Ubuntu von einem USB Stick zu booten und zu gucken ob dann immernoch die Probleme auftreten.
So könntest du die Fehlersuche schonmal eingrenzen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

@techmeluv: alles passend eingestellt, die CPU taktet auch immer wieder mal hoch auf 2,7-2,8GHz. Es ist vom Lüfter quasi nix zu hören, daher geh ich auch davon aus, dass nicht Hitze das Problem ist. Alter des Laptops ca 4 Jahre. 

@equief:  nein, die HDD ist bei mir eben nicht lahm. Das schrieb ich auch   da waren 1,6Gb in unter 5 Minuten rübergezogen per USB.  Formatieren wäre die letzte Option. Die Bekannte muss noch schauen, ob sie überhaupt noch den Windows-Key hat. Auf dem Laptop ist kein Lizenzaufkleber.

@evandure: werde ich machen.


----------



## tdi-fan (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Mal gecheckt ob sich da irgendein Müll beim surfen im Hintergrund installiert hat, zB irgendwelche Adware oder sowas?

Bei Bekannten und in der Familie schon oft gehabt...


----------



## equief (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @equief:  nein, die HDD ist bei mir eben nicht lahm. Das schrieb ich auch   da waren 1,6Gb in unter 5 Minuten rübergezogen per USB.  Formatieren wäre die letzte Option. Die Bekannte muss noch schauen, ob sie überhaupt noch den Windows-Key hat. Auf dem Laptop ist kein Lizenzaufkleber.



Key auslesen geht relativ einfach mit "wmic path softwarelicensingservice get oa3xoriginalproductkey", du musst die cmd aber als Admin starten


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Ich hatte schon das gleiche Problem. 
Die Platte funktionierte auch wenn ich sie an meinen Rechner angeklemmt habe, aber sobald Windows davon gebootet wurde war sie "überlastet". 
Was sagt denn CrystalDisk wenn du die Platte an deinem Rechner hast?
Keine andere Platte zum testen da?


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: RÃ¤tselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Alter des Laptops ca 4 Jahre. .


Da ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Lüftung dicht.
Laß die mal vom Schrauber um die Ecke ausblasen.

Zeig uns mal den Taskmamager, Reiter Leistung.

Die Updates hängen nicht?

Laß das mal laufen: AdwCleaner | heise Download.

Entferne die temporären Windows-Dateien:
Rechtsklick im Explorer auf c:\ - Eigenschaften - Allgemein - Bereinigen.

Schalte die Festplattenindizierung aus: 
Rechtsklick im Explorer auf c:\ - Eigenschaften - "Allgemein - Zulassen, daß die ... "  - abhaken.
Das kann dauern.

Zeig und mal einen Screen davon: http://www.hdtune.com/files/hdtune_255.exe <- Klick für Download.


----------



## comasutra (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Hallo,

hier sollte man Systematisch vorgehen: 

- RAM/HDD testen (Testprogramme auf HIRENS-CD zu finden)
- Virenscan
- Stick mit einem Linux-Live-System probieren

Sollte Hardware ok sein und das Livesystem normal laufen, dann frische Installation drauf (Recovery oder DVD benutzen, der Key ist im BIOS und wird eigentlich vom Windows selbst gefunden)


Falls du selbst nicht weiterkommst empfehle ich eine lokale Firma die sich auf Notebook-Reparaturen spezialisiert hat, oder eine PN an mich.


Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: RÃ¤tselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Also, Viren & co sind keine auf der HDD, und ich habe jetzt mal Windows neu installiert auf eine SSD, da ist alles bestens mit allen aktuellen Windowsupdates. Könnte es was bringen, das Setup erneut zu starten, aber mit der HDD drin und dann "reparieren" ?





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Lüftung dicht.
> Laß die mal vom Schrauber um die Ecke ausblasen.


 nee, da ist alles okay. 



> Zeig uns mal den Taskmamager, Reiter Leistung.


 da war alles in Ordnung, die Auslastung wie gesagt meist unter 10%, und auch keine Sprünge auf 100%, falls du darauf aus bist.



> Die Updates hängen nicht?


 man kommt nicht ins Internet, wie gesagt. 




> Laß das mal laufen: AdwCleaner | heise Download.
> 
> Entferne die temporären Windows-Dateien:
> Rechtsklick im Explorer auf c:\ - Eigenschaften - Allgemein - Bereinigen.
> ...


 das wollte ich das erst mal vermeiden, da der Laptop eben so extrem lahm reagiert. ich fürchte, dass allein die Installation von AdwCleaner scheitern wird bzw. Stunden dauert. Kann man mit dem Cleaner auch von meinem PC aus die Platte per USB scannen? Mit Norton habe ich schon einen Durchlauf gemacht.

Kann es denn nur wegen Temp-Dateien und Indizierung überhaupt sein, dass ein Laptop SO lahm wird? Die HDD ist zB auch nicht belastet, das sieht man im Taskmanager. D.h. Indizierung kann an sich nicht der Grund sein.



> Zeig und mal einen Screen davon: http://www.hdtune.com/files/hdtune_255.exe <- Klick für Download.


 dazu muss ich erstmal Fotos machen  

Melde mich vlt erst morgen wieder


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: RÃ¤tselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich fürchte, dass allein die Installation von AdwCleaner scheitern wird bzw. .


Kommst Du in den abgesicherten Modus:
In den abgesicherten Modus von Windows 8 starten  Deskmodder Wiki  ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Nein, der fängt zu schnell an, zu booten. Es gibt auch keine Einblendung, um ins BIOS zu kommen. 

Aber nun was anderes, weswegen ich nun doch noch mal heute poste: ich hab die HDD gerade wieder eingebaut, und jetzt ist der Laptop plötzlich deutlich schneller, an sich (für eine HDD) ziemlich normal, und verbindet sich sofort mit meinem WLAN. Kann es sein, dass es an zu vielen Dateien auf dem Desktop lag? Dort hatte die Bekannte Unmengen von Dokumenten gespeichert, ich hatte dann mal was aufgeräumt. Das waren besagte ca 1,6GB, die ich auch auf einem USB-Stick sichern wollte, es aber dann sein ließ, weil es 23h dauern sollte.

Kann es sein, dass der nur deswegen so lahm war, weil Windows auch alle Ordner, die auf dem Desktop sind, nach jedem Start durchforstet oder so?


Was aber seltsam wäre: ich hatte den Laptop auch nach der Aufräum-Aktion mal neu gestartet - da war der immer noch so lahm, als wäre er eingefroren.... 

Ich versteh es echt nicht... aber ich gebe auch noch keine Entwarnung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, der fängt zu schnell an, zu booten. Es gibt auch keine Einblendung, um ins BIOS zu kommen. .


Geht doch aus windows heraus:

Ausführen: msconfig: Start - Startoptionen - Abgesicherter Modus -> Häkchen setzen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber nun was anderes, weswegen ich nun doch noch mal heute poste: ich hab die HDD gerade wieder eingebaut, und jetzt ist der Laptop plötzlich deutlich schneller, an sich (für eine HDD) ziemlich normal, und verbindet sich sofort mit meinem WLAN.


Laß den Scan trotzdem mal laufen und schalte vorher Internet und Virenscanner aus.
Adwcleaner setzt z. B. auch die Netzwerkverbindung auf funktionierende Werte zurück.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es an zu vielen Dateien auf dem Desktop lag? Dort hatte die Bekannte Unmengen von Dokumenten gespeichert, ich hatte dann mal was aufgeräumt. Das waren besagte ca 1,6GB, die ich auch auf einem USB-Stick sichern wollte, es aber dann sein ließ, weil es 23h dauern sollte..


Sicher.
Das ist eine schlechte Angewohnheit vieler Benutzer.


----------



## Evandure (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Warum sollten denn Dateien auf dem Desktop den Rechner verlangsamen?
Der Desktop ist ein Verzeichnis wie jedes andere auch. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Fehler wäre.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



Evandure schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Fehler wäre.


Ich schon.


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich schon.



So lange die Festplatte nicht voll ist, sollte es egal sein ob die Daten auf dem Desktop liegen oder nicht.
Wie gut ist/war die Platte denn belegt?


----------



## fotoman (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der nur deswegen so lahm war, weil Windows auch alle Ordner, die auf dem Desktop sind, nach jedem Start durchforstet oder so?


Das würde man aber im Taskmanager auch sehen.



Evandure schrieb:


> Warum sollten denn Dateien auf dem Desktop den Rechner verlangsamen?
> Der Desktop ist ein Verzeichnis wie jedes andere auch. Kann mir nicht  vorstellen, dass das der Fehler wäre.


Nachdem dort wohl keine  >1000, eher >2000 Dateien abgelegt waren, dürfe das nicht das  Problem sein. Solche Ordner können aber durchaus zunächst den Explorer  (wenn man so einen Ordner öffnet, der Desktop wird ja automatischn "geöffnet") und danach mit Pech auch das gesamte  System lahm legen.

Wobei ich das mit de Desktop noch nie versucht habe, in Unterordnern passiert sowas bei unseremn Testsystemen aber regelmäßig und dann hat man mit Windows-Bordmitteln fast verloren, wenn man man 10000-80000 Tracefiles löschen möchte.



taks schrieb:


> So lange die Festplatte nicht voll ist, sollte es  egal sein ob die Daten auf dem Desktop liegen oder nicht.


Was  aber sehr stark von den installierten Programmen/Tools abhängt. Bei  einem frisch installierten Windows kann man noch davon ausgehen, dass  außer dem Indexing Dienst und Defender keiner irgendwas auf der Platte  sucht.

Da brauchen aber schon nur diese beiden Dienste durch  einander zu kommen (wie es auf einem langsamen Atom-Tablet der Fall ist)  und schon mögen sich die Dinge gegenseitig blockieren ohne dabei  Rechenlast oder viele HDD-Aktivititäten zu verursachen. Zumindest war das bei mir bei drei Windows-Tablets (mit WIn 8.1 oder Win 10) der Fall.



taks schrieb:


> Was aber seltsam wäre: ich hatte den Laptop auch nach der Aufräum-Aktion mal neu gestartet - da war der immer noch so lahm, als wäre er eingefroren....


Win 8.1 hatte doch, ähniich wie Win 10, schon die schwachsinnige Angewohnheit, sowas wie "Quickboot" zu haben. Also trotz der Anforderung des Users für einen simpelen Neustart nur irgendwas zu machen, das wie ein Neustart aussieht, aber keiner ist.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Also, wenn etliche Dateien auf dem Desktop sind, dann "lädt" Windows die Icons usw. so wie es auch wäre, wenn man einen Ordner öffnet, in dem diese Dateien dann drin sind. Klar verlangsamt das Windows. Aber an sich sollte das dann nur beim Start eine Verzögerung geben, ab dann aber nicht mehr. Und auch dass vlt eine der Desktopdateien schuld ist, weil Windows sie nicht auslesen kann oder so was, kann an sich nicht sein, denn dann wäre doch alles eher gefreezt, CPU auf Volllast oder so... 


Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, aber jetzt läuft der Laptop wieder. Die Desktop-Dateien sind nun in einem Ordner, der wiederum auch auf dem Desktop ist

Aber bis auf das Verschieben der Desktopdateien habe ich NICHTS verändert, außer dass ich zwischendurch ne SSD eingebaut hatte. Ich hab drei Theorien:

1) der Laptop war nie "richtig" runtergefahren, sondern lud immer eine Session, in der was gehakt hatte. Wie ja gesagt: obwohl ich den runtergefahren hatte, war das Fenster, dass sich der Laptop mit einem Netzwerk verbinden will und das man an sich nur manuell aus der Systemsteuerung heraus starten kann, immer noch da. Durch den SSD Ein- und Ausbau war er dann der Bootvorgang nach dem Wiedereinbau der HDD der erste "richtige" Bootvorgang von "Null aus-  und somit der Fehler aus der alten Session weg. 

2)  die Festplatte war vlt - obwohl an sich ein Halterahmen mit Schrauben verwendet wird - minimal aus dem Port gerutscht, so dass die Datenverbindung nicht ganz stimmte.


Was anderes fällt mir echt nicht ein ^^  Aber wie gesagt. er läuft wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

So, Kommando zurück - die Bekannte rief an, dass der Laptop problemlos ging, aber nach ca ner Stunde, als ihr Sohn dann mal mehrere Fenster öffnete (am Laptop, nicht im Zimmer  ), hing er wieder. 

Jetzt könnte man ja Hitze vermuten, ABER: wieso hatte der Laptop das Problem dann vorher SOFORT nach dem Starten? Das ergibt ja dann keinen Sinn. Oder gibt es etwas, was durch Hitze dafür sorgt, dass sich irgendwas in Windows verändert, wodurch selbst bei einem Kaltstart dann alles hängen kann?


----------



## S!lent dob (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Defragmentierung? Ist ja nur ne HDD, wenn da ein Kind da dran rum spielt und ein wust an Dateien am Desktop liegt, will ich lieber nicht wissen wo die arme HDD überall nach Dateifragmenten suchen muß...
Wenn das in 4 Jahren noch nie gemacht wurde, dann gute Nacht Marie. Höchstleistung und 1 Tag Dauerrödeln könnten das wieder fixen.
Was sagt den überhaubt der Ram Test? Stimmen die Transfermengen zum Ram? Läuft Memtest fehlerfrei durch? Sitzen der/die Riegel richtig?

Edit: Schonmal neue WLP aufgetragen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

so, hatte leider 2 Tage viel um die Ohren, sry.

Ich hab den Laptop jetzt neu installiert bzw. komplett "reparieren" lassen (3x beim Booten abgeschaltet, dann kam automatisch die Wiederherstellungs/Reparatur-Opionen), dann die Nacht über Updates installiert (erst Updates für Win 8, dann das Update auf 8.1...)  und in den letzten 2 Tagen auch selber mit dem Laptop gearbeitet. 

*Es scheint nun alles okay zu sein! *

Defrag hab ich sein lassen, denn der Laptop war SO lahm, dass das vermutlich 24h oder länger gedauert hätte-  da kann ich den Laptop auch gleich 3x neu installieren   vor allem: wenn es dann NICHT an fehlendem Defrag lag (keine WLAN-Verbindung wegen zu sehr fragmentierter Daten? Geht das überhaupt? ), wäre die Aktion für die Katz gewesen. Da der Laptop war wiederum zunächst gut lief und erst bei meiner Bekannten wieder das Problem auftrat, nachdem sie eine Weile den Laptop benutzte, mag ich nicht so ganz dran glauben, dass es an Fragmentierung lag. RAM usw. war auch alles okay, keine Viren/Adware usw. - einfach unerklärlich,


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Win 8.1 hatte doch, ähniich wie Win 10, schon die schwachsinnige Angewohnheit, sowas wie "Quickboot" zu haben. Also trotz der Anforderung des Users für einen simpelen Neustart nur irgendwas zu machen, das wie ein Neustart aussieht, aber keiner ist.


Ein Neustart ist auch bei 8, 8.1 und Windows 10 ein richtiger Neustart. Einzig beim normalen Herunterfahren wird, wenn keine Updates anstehen, das Betriebssystem nur so halb heruntergefahren. 
Merkt man sehr deutlich an den Bootzeiten und ggfs. an der Möglichkeit, beim Start das UEFI aufzurufen. 

Sollte das Problem mit dem Notebook nochmal auftreten, würde ich wirklich mal die HDD kontrollieren... Denn wenn die so langsam den Abgang macht, wirds wirklich richtig langsam. 
Am besten mal im Ereignis-Log schauen, ob du dort solche Einträge findest:
https://abload.de/img/shit7kppu.png


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaft langsamer Laptop - was kann da los sein?*

Ja, wenn es noch mal auftritt, dann wollte ich an sich sowieso eine SSD einbauen. Eine Prüfung der HDD hatte aber halt kein Ergebnis gebracht, da schien alles ok. Ich vermute, dass irgendwas in Windows "zerschossen" war. vlt durch irgendein Update oder so, oder auch weil die Nutzerin zu früh den Stecker gezogen hat oder so was.


----------

